# Overnight Cinnamon French Toast Casserole



## Kayelle (Apr 21, 2019)

I made this to go along with our Easter Brunch gathering, and it was a huge hit, so thought I'd pass it along. The recipe could easily be cut in half. The topping makes it extra special.

*Overnight Cinnamon French Toast Casserole 
*
1 lb. loaf of cinnamon      swirl bread
8      whole eggs
2      cups whole milk
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream
3/4 cups Sugar
3/4      cup of golden raisins 
2 Tablespoons Vanilla Extract
 1/2 tsp. salt


 Topping:


1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
2      teaspoons cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
1      stick butter, cut in pieces
3/4  cup chopped candied pecans
  1. Generously grease a 9 x 13 (or slightly larger) casserole dish with butter.
  2. Stack bread slices and cut into large cubes. Evenly lay cubes out in the dish and scatter with golden raisins.
  3. Whisk together eggs, milk, cream, sugar, vanilla and salt. Pour evenly over bread, and lightly mash down with a spatula.
  4. Cover and store in fridge for several hours or overnight is best.
  5. In another bowl, mix 1/2 cup flour, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 1 tsp cinnamon and salt. Add butter pieces and using a pastry blender, mash into the dry mixture until it all comes together. Add the nuts. You can store this mixture in the fridge overnight along side the casserole.

  In the morning set the oven to 350 degrees.
  6. Bring casserole to room temperature  and crumble pre-made topping over the top of the casserole. Place casserole on a sheet pan.
  7. Bake for 45-50 minutes.
  8. Cut into squares and serve with warm real maple syrup


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2019)

Sounds yummy.


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2019)

My youngest son lives in Vermont. Time for him to visit Mommy with a bottle of real Maple Syrup in each hand.


----------

